# Beth (MinnieM3) has finished her battle with cancer



## laurabelle

We on the GAGWTA (Dis Breast Cancer Survivors) thread received this message from her husband Jim today... 

*Hi,

Beth went to heaven this morning about 12:30 AM. Our oldest son, Rhett, came to visit after his high school band practice, and I think she was waiting for him. She died peacefully and I am so thankful that she is without pain and with God.

Thanks to all of you for being Beth's friends and support system for so long. I am so profoundly sad right now, but it helps knowing that you all are thinking of and remembering Beth.

With love,

Jim*


----------



## RitaZ.

Oh no.     My deepest condolences to Jim and their children.   Very, very sad news.


----------



## pumba

thanks for letting us know......prayers to the family and all of her friends


----------



## kejoda

NO This is so sad.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## bananiem




----------



## LindsayDunn228

Oh noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## wickey's friend

Jim -- My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SillyMe

I hate this disease.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Minnesota!

I am sorry to hear this.  I have followed Jim's posts about Beth.  I HATE CANCER!!


----------



## CarolG

Jim, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kdibattista

OMG... I was going to post this morning to see if there had been any updates.  Thoughts and prayers with Jim and her children


----------



## minniecarousel

Oh, my! She fought the good fight! My deepest sympathy to Jim and family.


----------



## monarchsfan16

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## Barb D

Jim and family, I am so sorry about Beth.  I'm praying for your peace and comfort now.


----------



## Cthia

I am truly sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## DisneyAddict_M

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ntburns22

I am so sorry.


----------



## bubie2.5




----------



## scrump

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## snowball22

I am so very sorry.  She was a warrior.  Prayers being sent to you and your family.


----------



## Maleficent13




----------



## hentob

This is very sad news


----------



## Rootskate

My deepest sympathy to Jim and his family.


----------



## PeterPanette

Beth came to my thoughts this morning as I was slowly waking.  I thought, "Oh no, she's passed."  So very sad to see the confirmation here.

I didn't personally know Beth, and had never even shared a private message (PM) with her, here, but I felt such a connection with her and enjoyed her so much through her posts.  I can't begin to imagine the loss you and your family are feeling.

May the years of joyful memories you have of your wonderful Beth help to comfort you throughout this time of heartbreak and grief.


Charlene


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

God Bless Jim and the children.  Prayers and pixie dust for them all.

Rest in peace, Beth.


----------



## MinnieM21

I'm so sorry.   Thoughts and prayers for Jim and his family.


----------



## Rachie0507




----------



## Pam

I am so very, very sorry.

Beth was such an inspiration to us.  She never complained or lost her fighting spirit -  she always remained upbeat and positive.


----------



## NHAnn

She was so spirited and brave and funny...it was an honor to have known her through the DIS.

Prayers for Jim and family and all who were touched by her.


----------



## luvwinnie

So sad to hear this. God bless them all.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Oh I am so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Sheree Bobbins

This is very sad news.   Prayers and thoughts are with her family.


----------



## JVL1018

I am so very sorry.
Prayers and good thoughts for all of Beth's family and friends.


----------



## Bob Slydell




----------



## Miss Kelly

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsmom

I am so sorry , My thoughts and prayers are with the family.  
                                     Kim


----------



## MerryPoppins

Laura, thanks for posting this.  I came to the CB with the same thought in mind.  I knew many had followed her journey these last few weeks/months.  I know the support she found here helped give her strength.

Beth will be missed.  Her sense of humor was amazing.  Even when things were looking bleak, she could joke.  I'll miss laughing with her.  But maybe when I joke about cancer I can laugh and remember Beth.  I think she'd like that.

Jim, the children, her students,  and her friends will all be in my prayers.  Even though we know she's in no pain and dancing in heaven, it's so hard to know that she's not here with us.


----------



## luvflorida

How sad.   I am so sorry.   Please accept my deepest sympathy for the family.


----------



## AuntRoeRoe

Prayers and   to her family.


----------



## mckryan

Such sad news.  Many prayers going up for Beth, Jim, Rhett and all the rest of their family.


----------



## MrsKreamer

I am so sorry.  This is so sad.


----------



## Sthronds

Prayers going out for the whole family.


----------



## Tinks

I'm so sorry for your loss.     My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## 4nana

Jim and children,

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news about your loving wife and mother Beth  .  My heart and prayers truly go out to you and all your family .  I hope she knew how much she touched our Dis lives, that we truly cared for her and were inspired by her heroic fight and spirit.  

May God grant you much faith and strength through this difficult time.  As heartbreaking as it is, we know that sweet Beth is no longer suffering in pain, but resting in peace.  May her memories help guide you as you carry them in your hearts forever .  Godspeed ^i^  

Laurabelle, thx for letting us know ((hugs))


----------



## FreshTressa

Wow...it doesn't seem like very long ago we were chatting with her.

She will be missed.


----------



## Savsmommy

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## BelleMcNally

She will be missed by so many around here.

Thoughts and prayers to all missing her today.


----------



## sajetto

God Bless her family. My deepest sympathies to them all.


----------



## mickeyboat

I am so sorry for the loss of such a special person.   

Denae


----------



## TruBlu

So very sorry.


----------



## tiggersmom2




----------



## Buckalew11

My prayers are with Jim and the family. She fought a good fight against and ruthless disease.


----------



## MareQ

Oh.........

*I am SOOO sorry to hear this. * My mother died 5 years ago - at the age of 54  - from breast cancer. I watched her die along with my other siblings. I know the pain and the cruelty involved- not just for the suffering person - but the ones who are in agony as they helplessly stand by and watch somebody they love suffer, knowing they cannot stop it or do a darn thing to help.

I've seen the posts telling of her progress and I was hoping so much that she would have been able to do something my mother could not - beat the beast. I am so sad that it took another loved person away and has devistated yet another family.


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

I offer my condolences to Beth's family and friends during this difficult time. May God give you comfort and peace.


----------



## Cruisin




----------



## LoraJ

I'm so sorry to hear this.


My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## PixiePop

I am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## momrek06

May you rest in peace, BETH. Prayers and hugs for the family.


----------



## piglet too

My deepest condolances for her family and friends.


----------



## rascalmom

I'm so sorry.  Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Laura

I'm very sorry to learn this news. I hope her family takes comfort in the knowledge that she is no longer suffering.  




I just wanted to add: @#%*! cancer.


----------



## drgnfly30

No words... 

Gods speed Beth....


----------



## goldcupmom

Prayers for Jim & family!  I'm thankful Beth is dancing in heaven and out of pain, but it is so hard to hear of another that this disease has taken from their family.  God Bless!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I am so sorry to hear this. Beth was such a fighter. Prayers for her family.


----------



## Jennifer S

My heart is breaking for her family. So sad. Prayers for them.


----------



## laura001

My thoughts and prayers are extended to Jim and family


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm so very sorry. My deepest sympathies to her family and those who knew and loved her. So very sad.


----------



## Miss Jasmine

Prayers for Jim, the kids and all of Beth's family and friends.    May they find some comfort in the fact that she is no longer in pain. 

Cancer sucks.


----------



## helenabear

My heart goes out to you Jim... I will keep you and everyone who loved Beth in my prayers


----------



## MsDisney23

Dear Jim and family,  I am so deeply sorry.  May The Peace of The Lord Be wtih all of you during this very sad time!


----------



## KirstenB

Prayers and love to Jim and the children.


----------



## momof2inPA

I'm glad she passed peacefully. May that be a comfort to her family and friends.


----------



## ead79

My prayers are with Jim and his family as well as with all of Beth's friends.  May the Lord carry them when they cannot walk and sustain them during the difficult days ahead.  May he give them the comfort and strength they need.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sammi

Oh no  ......I'm so sorry to hear this news.  

Sending my deepest sympathy to Jim,her whole family and all of her friends  

So so sad.  .


----------



## Breezy_Carol

How sad. Prayers for Jim and his children.


----------



## holycow

Just too sad!   hugs to her family.


lisa


----------



## preshi

I am so sorry Jim and family. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## CinderellaIam

Prayers and hugs for her family.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I am so very sorry for your loss.  May your precious memories bring you comfort and help ease your pain.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

I am so sorry to hear this.     My sympathies to her whole family.


----------



## L107ANGEL

Prayers for her family!


----------



## OceanAnnie

I'm so sorry. I'll keep Jim and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurajean1014

For Jim and his family:

_I am Home in Heaven dear ones,
Oh so happy and so bright!
There is perfect joy and beauty 
In this everlasting light.

All the pain and grief are over,
Every restless tossing passed,
I am now at peace forever,
Safely Home in Heaven at last!

Did you wonder why I so calmly 
Trod the valley of the shade? 
Ah! but Jesus love illumined 
Every dark and fearful glade. 

And He came Himself to meet me, 
In that way so hard to tread; 
And with Jesus' arm to lean on 
Could I have one doubt or dread? 

Then you must not grieve so sorely 
For I love you dearly still, 
Try to look beyond earth's shadows, 
Pray to trust our Father's will. 

There is work still waiting for you 
So you must not idly stand, 
Do it now while life remaineth, 
You shall rest in Jesus' land. 

When that work is all completed 
He will call you gently "Home". 
Oh, the rapture of that meeting! 
Oh, the joy to see you come. 

All the pain and grief are over, 
Every restless tossing passed, 
Now at peace forever, 
SAFELY HOME IN HEAVEN AT LAST!_


----------



## Sherri

I just want to cry when I think of her poor children and husband.
I'm glad her son got to say good bye.


----------



## Briarmom

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## TheDisneyTraveler06

I'm so sorry, Jim. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

I'm so sorry to hear this. Said a little prayer for your family.


----------



## minnie56

Too sad
May she be in a better place where there is no more pain..


----------



## bridget&jimmy

I am so sad to here this news, Jim and the rest of their family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mamajoan

I am so sorry to know that Beth is gone from her family.  
Prayers said and sent.  May God Bless you with wonderful memories.


----------



## Kitty 34

So sad.     My thoughts and prayers go out to Jim, their children and their families.


----------



## eeyore45

adding my thoughts and prayers, may you find comfort and peace...


----------



## Cantw8

my sincerest condolences to this family


----------



## damo

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Felicia

In my prayers


----------



## Figment22

I only "knew" Beth through a few threads about South Carolina, as we both shared a home state but she always seemed like a happy, considerate person.  I'm glad that she is no longer suffering.  As I prayed for Beth during her battle, I'll continue to pray for Jim and his family that they will have strength and consolation.  

There truly are no words.  I hate this disease.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

So sorry to hear this..my prayers are with her family


----------



## crazyforgoofy

I am so very, very sorry.  My thoughts are with Beth's family.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh my gosh!!! I am crying.  To a fellow South Carolinian.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

I did not of Beth and her struggle but I am so very sorry to hear of her passing. God Bless her family.


----------



## vettechick99

I went past this thread thinking, "Yeah! she did it - she beat it!" But on second glance I realized my mistake. My condolences to the family.   I hate it when we lose great DIS'rs!


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

Prayers to Jim and his family.


----------



## Mermaid02




----------



## *Fantasia*

My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## kimmikayb

I am so sorry.


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

I'm sorry to hear of her loss. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Saphire

I am so very sorry for your profound loss, Jim and family. May you feel the heartfelt hugs from all of us in this community.


----------



## denisenh

Such sad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to Jim and the rest of the family.


----------



## kimber79

*Very, very sad news.    I am so sorry for your loss ~ thoughts and prayers going out to Jim and family. *


----------



## Blondie

I'm very sorry to read of her loss.   She fought the good fight. May she rest in peace. Prayers go out to her family.


----------



## roseprincess

I am so sorry.   and prayers to her family.


----------



## princess pooh

I'm so sorry  .  This is so sad


----------



## lucyanna girl

I'm so sorry. I wanted a miracle for her. Yesterday she was on my mind.

 

Penny


----------



## Robinrs

*oh noooo... God bless her family....*


----------



## gradtchr

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## PlutosFriend

Sorry to hear of the loss of a fellow DIS board member. I did not know Beth, but it sounds like she touched many lives. Blessings to her family.


----------



## momoftwins

to Jim and his family.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

so sad 
my condolences to the family


----------



## Byrd

I'm so sorry to hear this update.  She was a very special lady and fought as well as loved with her complete spirit. 
 to the family, friends, and DIS as this is such sad news.


----------



## Dragonlord11_7

PlutosFriend said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of the loss of a fellow DIS board member. I did not know Beth, but it sounds like she touched many lives. Blessings to her family.



Exactly what I was going to say...


----------



## janette

My prayers are with her friends and family.


----------



## Meriweather

I am SO very sorry.......my thoughts are with her family.
She will be greatly missed


----------



## snels

I am sorry .   Beth's family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Charade

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## msmouse

As you are praying for Beth's family, please pray that God will see fit to send us a cure for this horrible disease.  It is relentless.  I am so sorry Jim.


----------



## MoniqueU

Very sorry to hear this.  Jim and kids know we are thinking of you.


----------



## phorsenuf

I am so very sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers with the family.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I am so sorry to hear about Beth's passing. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## escape

I'm so sorry.    

Many thoughts and prayers to Jim and family.


----------



## Tink9748

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## grinningghost

Oh no!  I pray she is resting peacefully now.   Hugs for her family.


----------



## skuttle

Oh no.   I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## MUFFYCAT

I'm so sorry. MY thoughts are prayers are with the family


----------



## Evil Genius

Jim, I'm sorry for your loss. Thank you for letting us know. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Virgo10

Oh I am so sorry to hear this.   She is with the angels for sure. 

Peace and comforting thoughts to her family.


----------



## Amy

I am so sorry!  I kept praying that Beth would pull through.  My prayers are with Jim and the rest of Beth's family.


----------



## crazee4mickey

Oh my goodness...I was just thinking yesterday that we hadn't heard anything for awhile and hoping that maybe "no news was good news"....
Jim, I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss  
Our thoughts and prayers to you, the kids and family.  
Beth put up one heck of a fight, may she rest in peace


----------



## Pin Wizard

Many prayers for Jim, Rhett, and all their friends and family.  I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## CheshireVal

I'm very sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Otto's Doll

So very sorry to hear this. God bless Jim and family.


----------



## Blondy876

So sad.   My thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Love to you all............


----------



## smilingmouse

You are in my thoughts and prayers.  May Beth rest in peace....


----------



## Poohbear123

So sorry to hear, blessings to the Family..............Faith


----------



## elgerber

Oh no, I'm so sorry.  Her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

This is very sad news. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Patricia

I cannot tell you how saddened I am by this news. My sister is battling with this vicious disease right now. I am praying so hard for all involved.


----------



## mrsheppo

So very sad. My deepest sympathies to her family.


----------



## RadioNate

I'm sorry to hear this.  Deepest condolences to her husband and children.


----------



## Jeanny




----------



## Nite0wl71

My thoughts and prayers to the family at this very sad time.


----------



## ChrisnSteph

Peace be with you Beth. She was an inspiration to all of us, and I'm going to miss her posts. 

I hate cancer. It sucks. 

(Mom to a son who has one month to go in his fight with acute lymphoblastic leukemia)


----------



## Mom2Ashli

My heart goes out to her Family.  May you rest in peace Beth - You will be missed but your spirit will live on.   
 

CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## Stepharoonie!




----------



## Feralpeg

I'm so sorry to hear thus.  My thoughts and prayers to Jim and the family.


----------



## melanie18

I'm am so, so sorry for your loss.  My 43yo DSis was just diagnosed last month.  Chemo will start in a few weeks.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## j's m

Jim, I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.  Beth will be greatly missed on the DIS.

Ellen


----------



## PaulaSue




----------



## CookieGVB

Prayers going out to the family.  So sad.


----------



## Scraper

I am so sorry for your family. She will be in  heaven. My family is suffering cancer now with my dear MIL. cancer sucks. We most all work harder to help cure it. People are fighting now for more money from congress. God bless your family.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

It's been a tough day for those of us who were lucky enough to get to know Beth a bit here on the Dis. Some of us on the GAGWTA/BC Survivor's thread have been thinking about doing something in Beth's honor at our local schools, since she was so devoted to teaching and her students. I can't help but think she'd be pleased about it.


----------



## THE HAT

so very very sad.....we must take comfort in the fact that her pain is no longer!
jim, rhett, and family...we embrace you all!


----------



## Caradana

She fought a wholehearted and noble fight.  I'm sure she's in a good place, looking down with love at you, Rhett and your extended family.  Wishing you calm and peace as you grieve for Beth.


----------



## mommaU4

This is very sad news. I am so sorry to hear this and hope her family can find some peace in the days to come while they cope with their loss.


----------



## Planogirl

How awful and how utterly sad.  She was one amazing person and I'm sorry that this thing took her.  My heart goes out to her family at this difficult time.  Blessings to all of you.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

My heart aches for Jim and the kids but I am so glad she doesnt have to suffer anymore.She fought so hard and she never gave up.I am so sad right now but I know she is so much better now.  .

Misty


----------



## RNMOM

Jim,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this difficult time.  Thank you for letting us know.  Please come here and let us know how things are going.  Beth found friends here and please know those friends and more are here anytime you want/need us.  I can not imagine how you are feeling now but know I care.  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Maryr1

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

Rest in Peace.  My thoughts and prayers for Jim and your family.


----------



## Aimeedyan

So sorry to hear this... =(


----------



## nwdisgal

Jim, I am so sorry about the loss of your wife.   My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

My deepest condolences.


----------



## miss missy

to Jim and family!!! Prayers. Sad news  very very sad.


----------



## poohandwendy

I am so sorry to hear this, may she rest in peace.  My sincere condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## kaylajr

My deepest sympathies


----------



## Tamarap

So very sorry    Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Caropooh

Prayers to Jim and family. I know she will be missed.


----------



## crazyme5kids

I'm so sorry for her passing, she fought with all her heart.


----------



## sjh801

So sad to hear.  My thoughts and prayers are with Beth's family and friends at this sad time.


----------



## Pooh67_68




----------



## tinkertot

I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsdash

I just read Beth's obituary in the newspaper. What a wonderful woman she was. My prayers are with you all. mrsdash


----------



## luckywife

So very sorry to hear this


----------



## Tricia1972

So sorry to hear this news.  

Thoughts and prayers for Jim, her children and all that knew and loved her.


----------



## Big V

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family. So sad.


----------



## catherine

I am so sad to read this news   

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jim and the rest of your family!


----------



## snappy

We miss you terribly, Beth.  You were an inspiration in many ways and brought me personally a lot of joy.

Your sense of humor and compassion for others will not be forgotten.

You were a bright light for us here, for your beloved students, and the family you fought so hard to live for. I think Heaven must be much livelier with you among the angels.  I hope I get a seat there close to yours someday.


----------



## MOMTOMOOTOO

My sincere condolences to the family, may they find some peace knowing she is out of pain and in a better place.


----------



## PixieDust32

*So very sad. My our prayers be with her family, so sorry. *


----------



## U2_rocks!

I'm so sorry. Deepest sympathies to her DH, her family and friends, and all who knew her on this board.


----------



## Hillbeans

Jim, I am so sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed seeing Beth's posts and she was a great friend to us all.

You and your family will be in my thoughts.

Beth, may you rest in peace.


----------



## Snowysmom

I am so sorry for your loss.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## cvemom

So very sorry for your loss. My prayers to you and the family.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am so sorry to Jim and his family.......may God Bless her....


----------



## disney1990

Jim - I am so sorry for your loss.  May Beth's memories bring your comfort.


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MosMom




----------



## NoodlesTheRabbit

I am so sorry.  I only knew Beth through her recent posts.  My dad passed away from cancer in December and I always thought of Beth's strength in beating this horrible disease.   My prayers and thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Desnik

I am so sorry for your loss.  My prayers are with you, your family and friends.


----------



## Daxx

Deepest sympathies to the family.  We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## safetymom

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pop Daddy

it seemned like all the bad news happen so quick, i just knew somehow she was gonna beat it


----------



## tmasingo

My sincerest sympathy to her family and friends


----------



## christineann

Jim, please know that you and your family are in our prayers, as always.


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I'll be praying for you and your family.  

Shelby


----------



## Lars624




----------



## Pugdog007

My deepest condolences and many prayers.


----------



## Trish Bessette

I am so sorry for your loss.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## snappy

We love you, Beth.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## Mimi Q




----------



## Tasha+Scott

Oh, how awful!  My deepest condolences to the family!


----------



## Pooh93

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## scoutsmom99

I'm so sorry for your loss.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pennst8r

So sad to hear this news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MinnieM4

laurabelle said:


> We on the GAGWTA (Dis Breast Cancer Survivors) thread received this message from her husband Jim today...
> 
> *Hi,
> 
> Beth went to heaven this morning about 12:30 AM. Our oldest son, Rhett, came to visit after his high school band practice, and I think she was waiting for him. She died peacefully and I am so thankful that she is without pain and with God.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being Beth's friends and support system for so long. I am so profoundly sad right now, but it helps knowing that you all are thinking of and remembering Beth.
> 
> With love,
> 
> Jim*


----------



## MinnieM4

No, dad. I was the last one to see her alive. Rhett left the room. You left the room. I stayed. I STAYED. I put myself in her line of sight because she couldn’t move anymore. I don’t know if I held her hand, I don’t know if I said I love you. But I made sure she could see me.
After I left, and you “dad” came back, she was gone. She was waiting for ME, her “beautiful daughter,” her “lion,” her “heart with arms and legs walking outside of her body.”

it was me.


----------

